# L1.07 is now downloading!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

So much was added to the software update that they decided this update contains enough updates for 3 updates so they officially named it L1.07!

L1.07 is now downloading to 721's across the USA!

Here are a few tips if you are having problems with the download.

1) If by 6PM tonight you have note received the download, your 2nd tuner may be sleeping. To wake it up press the PIP Button, then press the Swap Button then press PIP again to turn PIP off.

If you check the software download screen in a few minutes your 721 should now be downloading the new software!

2) If you download the new software and you power off the unit for the software to update and your 721 does not power on and update in a few minutes you will need to remove your smartcard and reinsert it. The installation of the new software should now begin!

I should note that L1.07 corrects a bunch of software update issues, the problem is in order to correct these issues the software must be downloaded and installed first. 

If you have any problems or questions please post them here at DBSTalk.COM we will be able to answer your questions faster and better then if you Dish Network Customer Support.

I hope you enjoy this new version of the 721 software!


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

Scott, has anything been added since the L1.05 that you got last week?


----------



## J.W. (Nov 8, 2002)

Hopefully this means the 508 software is soon to come... yes, no, maybe?? Scott, what kind of cam did you use for your news update? Thanks.

J.W.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

My kids are loving the games right now.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

My temperature for my 721 is 107F seems like a nice respectable number.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

I've been playing around with 107 and find it largely disappointing. For instance:

- I selected name order in my program listing, but when I later came back to this screen it's again in date order, requiring me to again select name order.

- When programming, I always check "protected" and record an extra 15 minutes. You'd think the program would be able to remember this rather than requiring me to enter the same information every single time!

Hopefully they've squashed a lot of bugs, but only time will tell about this . As for enhancements, I'm not impressed! Don't the programmers realize that computers can be used to remember repetative keystrokes and that the paying public might like this?


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SParker _
> *My temperature for my 721 is 107F seems like a nice respectable number.  *


Mine's at 103. What's a good range?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Mine is 107 Deg. F.

We got slo-mo.


----------



## MAllen (Dec 3, 2002)

Got IT!! Thanks Scott!!! My Temp 109, oh well!


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Mine is now down to 102F


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

My 721 is like 115 degrees, That seems a little hot compared to the rest of you.

Nightmare


----------



## rolou21 (Apr 4, 2002)

**Please Note**
The 721 internal temperature depends on alot of factors;
1)Is the unit placed in a wall unit with little or no ventilation?
2)Is there enough airflow to properly ventilate the unit?
3)Is it near multiple equiptment that supplies mucho heat?
Consider these options when checking for the temperature.
Mine was @ 94*.........


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow.....mine's in a cabinet and it's 120 degree's. Anyone know the recommended temp range should be.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

You know whats funny, every seems to have received their upgrade *Except for me* I am still on the pre release software. (Which I understand is the same except for one change that effects the keyboard)

Odd that I didn't get it.


----------



## Tony Trent (Nov 28, 2002)

Mine is 103' F. In a cabinet with open back and open front, only slightly taller than the 721.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If you can get some air circulated in the room with a fan then that may help. If someone has a lot of electronics somewhere then you should isolate them and keep air blowing on them.

Has anybody noticed the temperate at which the fan kicks on? It would be just like a fan kicks on in a car, that the fan kicks on when it gets a certain temperature. Maybe this will tell us the allowable temperate of the unit. I have read somewhere on this site the temperature in which not to get it beyond, I think it was 115-120, some number in there.


----------



## goblin (Nov 28, 2002)

The "Read Me First" doc I received with the 721 says the operating -environment- should be between 40 and 113 degrees Fahrenheit. I called E* Tech Support, but they have no idea how high the maximum safe temperature the unit itself should be. I'd love to get a max temp number so I know if I can put it into a (somewhat ventilated) cabinet with the rest of my components. It heats up to 120 degrees now with the door open!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Yeah, maybe Dish is trying to use this temperate thing to say that you overheated it and that they will NOT cover any failures with it, that it voided warranty when it is not our fault. I even have a fan near mine and it still has the fan kick on and gets up near 120, it is not directly on it though. I wonder how bad it will get in the summer if it is getting this warm in the winter? If it should only be at 113 then the fan should kick on then, not waiting until it gets 120+


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

Mine is running at 116 degrees, and it is NOT in an entertainment center, or in front of a heater vent, or in direct sunlight. It is nowhere near any kind of heat source like a TV or amp. Hell, it's not even on; it's in standby mode. The fan is currently NOT running. The ambient room temp. is 67 degrees. Frankly, most of the time, my unit sounds like a lathe in a machine shop, it's so annoyingly loud. I hope it's not grinding itself into an early grave...


----------



## cmaier (Nov 5, 2002)

Oddly, I've NEVER seen mine go over 100. It does seem somewhat quieter since 1.07.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

So, what's the point in telling us the temp if we don't know what the danger point is?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I gave been told that over 145 is considered high.


----------



## cmaier (Nov 5, 2002)

One thing that bugs me about the 1.07 software is the "skip back" button.

I used to pause, then when I wanted to go forward again I'd actually hit the skip back so it would start back a couple of seconds, and I wouldn't miss any sound. 

With 1.07 it does the frame-backward thing, which I find much less useful.


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

Yeah, the problem is that the they don't have any separate buttons on the remote for slow-motion and frame-advance. So anything that they do is going to be a hack and break one of the older features done with the button they would use for it. I wish they had thought of this back when they design the remote - maybe the keyboard that they plan to release when the Internet access is ready would have those buttons?


----------



## cmaier (Nov 5, 2002)

I'd be happy if they'd just give me a choice on the preferences screen - "disable frame-by-frame" or something. I will never use it. 

Or use the ff/rw buttons. To do slo-mo just make it another speed (like 1/15X) and make it not happen from pause. Oh, well.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

how about using the star and pound buttons for things like this? or how about using the channel up and down button, left right blue buttons after the pause button to do those things? You cannot use them for much if anything else after pausing anyways.


----------



## codered (Jul 25, 2002)

I like the slo mo and frame by frame, it comes in handy when watching football and hockey. You can check those controversial plays.


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bill Mullin _
> *I've been playing around with 107 and find it largely disappointing. For instance:
> 
> - I selected name order in my program listing, but when I later came back to this screen it's again in date order, requiring me to again select name order.
> ...


as a software developer, I can tell you it is comments like these that drive people away from developing.

Don't forget you are not the only user in the world, in fact, you might just have a desire that no one else in the world has or has even thought of.

Just because you "always" do something doesn't mean everyone else does, in fact someone else probably only "sometimes" does it and wouldn't want it to remember that setting. The alternative is a whole new GUI to allow setting of defaults, and considering the turn around time on this release, I'm pretty sure that would've gone by the wayside as a "nice to have."

Remember, this software has less than 6 months on it's proverbial tires and it will get better with age and releases.

And, I LOVE the slow-mo. I too used to hit skip back to start playing from pause, but play + skip back is just one more press and I'm fine with it.


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

jcrash, while I agree with what you are saying, allow me put a different perspective on it. All software/firmware developers have to weigh the pros and cons of all suggestions for changes in any code they are responsible for and as you say, sometimes a suggestion would really benefit a very few and sometimes a suggestion would be of great benefit to most all. The challenge is know one from the other. There are also times when implementing a change would break something else and at times that would not be very apparent to an end user, so it is not uncommon for users to wonder why something was not done in a certain way when the developer knows it could not be done for some reason or another. The problem is the developer has no way to communicate this to the users, so we end up bad mouthing the developer, shame on us. We should just provide our suggestions and not second guess why something is not implemented. I will also say that sometimes it is a matter of not enough voices asking for something, so it has a low priority, again we need to provide the input via our suggestions so they hear our voices.

Now for the real reason I wanted to reply to your post, the suggestion to have the PVR menu remember that last "sort by name or sort by date" option selected by the user is a valid one. I, of course, do not know how many users would want this, the programmers have to figure that out using various means, but I do know that one of the cardinal rules is to try to program the user interface to be user friendly. If I, as a user, select sort by name, then it was I who made the decision to have sort by name come up the next time I visit that menu, not the programmers. As it works now, the programmer has decided I do not know what I want and defaults it back to sort by date for me. I would rather make those decisions, as only I know what I want when two options are provided. For those that do not want the sort by name to default after they selected it once, then that is okay too, remember it was the user who's action selected sort by name and now it will be the user who will need to change it back to sort by date.

I hope I do not sound like a loud mouth here, I just wanted to put a different viewpoint forward.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I do agree, I would like to click the sort by title and have it stay clicked on sort by title, unless I want to sort by date.

That should not be hard to do.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Scott,

Did you ever get your 1.07??


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Not yet but should today. (No one running the beta software got the release) 

I have been very happy with my software so far. And the software I have now is pretty much the same software that was released.


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *(No one running the beta software got the release) *


Um. Am I the only one who is alarmed by that statement? So they release a new version of software and they don't even test it with ANY of the beta testers??? :scratch:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The version I have IS the release version just a different version number.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think that if they tried to include every single option we wanted that it would be that much longer until a software release, thats why they do not get all the new features all at once. That is my point of view.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *how about using the star and pound buttons for things like this? or how about using the channel up and down button, left right blue buttons after the pause button to do those things? You cannot use them for much if anything else after pausing anyways. *


How about the unused "dish" button and the other right across from it?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The Dish button is for the OpenTv Dish Home application in the future. The red ''i'' button to the right of it is for the interactive application that will be coming in the future (internet).


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *I gave been told that over 145 is considered high. *


 I give up, how do you find the temperature with L107?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Go to the System Info Screen by pressing the SYS INFO button on the front of the 721, you can also get to this screen by going to the menu (Menu, 7 then 1)


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Go to the System Info Screen by pressing the SYS INFO button on the front of the 721*


Has that always been there or is it something new with L107? FWIW, my 721 is right at 100 degreeS.

- Bill


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The system info screen has always been there, the Tempature is new to L1.07


----------

